# favorite 44 Mag



## Philbee (Jul 5, 2004)

I'd like to know what your favorite 44 mag. revolver and or rifle is and why. What length barrel do you like on your revolver and why. I have an older Ruger auto load deer stalker style carbine that I love and I am wanting to get a revolver as well. All of the guys that I shoot with that have shot my carbine really like it. It looks like the Marlin lever action is popular now and I can see some advantages over the auto load, but I still like that auto load.

Thanks, -------- Philbee


----------



## mjb610 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Philbee! I've had a ruger superblackhawk and a rger redhawk for over 15 yrs, a lot of rounds thru both, highly recommend either one. The superblackhawk has 7.5bbl the redhawk has a 6.5. I like the single actio superblackhawk for heavy loads, the old plow handle grips seem to work best for me with recoil of heavy loads. If you shoot factory loads, not loaded hotter a S&W mdl 29 or 629 are very accurate, a little more costly. In my opinion the rugers are hard to beat for the money.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I have a couple of the old style Ruger carbines also. They seem to accumulate here?
Both shoot better than I do, had another one, gave it to my daughter.

Good brush guns, over 100 yds, loses a lot energy
Matched with the Ruger Bisley, make a good combo.

Still lusting after a Henry "Big Boy" in .44 Mag.

Just loaded up 120 rds this afternoon, so am caught up on my .44 mag loads for now.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

My first handgun was a Ruger Redhawk with a 7.5" barrel. To this day it is still my favorite. It came with a scope, but I took it off because I could never get used to sighting through it. I do recommend a good pair of Pachmeyer grips though.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Got a Marlin lever action in .44 mag that I'll never part with. Very comfortable gun to shoot, easy to tote through the brush, reliable, plenty accurate for the conditions I hunt, low recoil, and hits a white tail like a dern cannon ball. It aint what might be considered a tactical superstar, but it's still my "who 'dat?" gun when the dogs get to barkin', and bein' able to top off the magazine is most definitely an advantage that bears consideration.

I'm in between .44 mag revolvers at the moment, but I've had a bunch of 'em over the years, and the Rugers are hard to beat, especially for the money. I like a longer barrel in a big chambering, as I really have no use for .44 mag with a short barrell in my current situation, but if I was still out west hikin' in bear country, you can bet I'd have snub .44.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Winchester 94 44mag saddle rifle 16" barrel handles reloads great and can load hot . Legal in this state to deer hunt with and the bullet in the dirt a few hundred yard out , a must with as many houses as are popping up .
Besides you gotta love a lever action


----------



## Philbee (Jul 5, 2004)

Those are interesting comments. Have any of you folks tried the "Lever Revolution" ammo in your 44's?

Philbee


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 11, 2009)

Someone say .44 magnum?


I happen to like the .44 mag

My oldest are these two Ruger redhawks










My Ruger Bisely Vaquero 5.5










and here is my newest .44 mag- a 4 inch Smith model 29










Not pictured is the 10 inch T/C Contender barrel that can be rough to shoot with full loads and the Winchester Trapper in 44 mag

As that Swamp guy says it makes a good "what the heck was that" gun for the house...


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh what the heck... I dug out two "responders" one is the m4gery and the winnie trapper.

The Winchester is in between the open and closed stock length of the M4gery as ya can see and is easier to carry. 

Both are FUN and have serious sides to them....


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

7.5" super black hawk SS is my favorite 44 mag revolver , with houge 1 peice grip

don't have a carbine in 44 but i am a bit upset ruger stopped making the deer feild carbine i guess that leaves me thinking marlin 44 ss carbine , got to love the short quick handling carbine length rifles for brush hunting and anything really short of long range hunting which we never seem to do any of just not may places around here were your shot will be longer than 100 yards in the woods


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

For hot loads - Ruger Super Blackhawk.

For factory stuff, this is hard to beat:

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...angId=-1&parent_category_rn=15706&isFirearm=Y


----------



## duckidaho (Dec 31, 2008)

I use a .44 special as a sidearm in bear and mountain lion country. I live in Idaho and it would probably deter a black bear, but not a grizzly. I carry a S+W "mountain Lite" with the space age metal frame. It kicks like crazy with hot loads in it, but is accurate at short distances. It's a heck of a lot lighter than carrying around a 10 pound .44 mag on your hip when you're hiking 5 miles in the mountains.


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

My favorite 44 mag is one of the old Ruger Deerstalker carbines. I am not much of a pistolero and for me the 44mag is not fun to shoot in a handgun. Wiggle that is a nice little Gransfor Bruks hatchet. I have got one of those two and it is a jewel. TnTnTn


----------



## FreightTrain (Nov 5, 2005)

i like my old Dan Wesson 744 pistol pack.. 44mag, SS, vent rib, heavy metal under barrel, ported, micro adj rear sight, changeable front, 6 and 8" barrels, and a worked action.. i like the 8" barrel.. my dad like the 6" and carries it as backup when hunting in Alaska

shoots as smooth as silk!


this is not a pistol pack but it looks just like this one http://gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=150563638


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 11, 2009)

freighttrain- those Dan Wessons are fine guns... I have several of the .357 models two of which are the 4 barrel pistol packs 

I used to shoot the snot out of my first pistol pac in college  One of these days I will set it up for deer hunting. If limited in funds they are versitle but as I matured in my shooting I started to like having the gun set up as one unit/barrel length thats why I have several of the 44 mags... and most every other round


----------



## mjb610 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Freighttrain! I had a dan wesson pistol pack years ago, sorry i ever let it go. It was one of the smoothest, accurate shooting handguns i've ever owned. I'v switched to ruger superblackhawks, a redhawk in .41mag, and T/C contenders in pistol and rifle calibers, my favorite pistol know is my 45/70 contender.


----------



## Gianni (Dec 9, 2009)

Gone through a M-29 Smith 6.5" and a super Blackhawk 4 5/8". I have and will keep a 5 1/2" Redhawk, the 7 1/2" just don't work for me to carry. It's companion is a Rossi 92 20".


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 11, 2009)

TnTnTn said:


> Wiggle that is a nice little Gransfor Bruks hatchet. I have got one of those two and it is a jewel. TnTnTn


I have the hunters a forest I think and the Bruks "Mini" - the mini is really small and neat even if for a "niche" use.

They are NICE- I found out about them when I got addicted to knives back before Y 2k 

I figured good knives and edged weapons don't run out of ammo...

It is amazing the difference between a well designed and made edged instrument and one made for the masses...

I also like the fiskar/gerber axes


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 11, 2009)

Gianni said:


> Gone through a M-29 Smith 6.5" and a super Blackhawk 4 5/8". I have and will keep a 5 1/2" Redhawk, the 7 1/2" just don't work for me to carry. It's companion is a Rossi 92 20".


The 5.5 redhawk was my first and I do believe it would be the last .44 I have to go although I have no need or desire to downsize ; the longer barreled guns have their place for me in the hunting field and range use.


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry, I thought I was creating a new thread


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

If I was you, I would keep that 45 in the box and find a 22 handgun to borrow. Learn to shoot it, get used to it. Learn how easy it is to swing a short little handgun the wrong direction. I wouldn't want to have to learn with a 45. They are not too heavy a recoil, but they do move enough to get your attention. You should really learn with a smaller handgun, a 22 is perfect. 

And remember after the gun goes boom, it is already reloaded and waiting to go boom again. If you have to shoot the 45 first, try loading a single round at a time instead of a full magazine.


----------

